# Wow!!! I Feel Like I Hit The Jackpot!!!



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel like I hit the jackpot this weekend!!! I traded some stuff stored in my garage for the motherload!!! I had an old chest of drawers, a set of ceramic barn canisters, and a white pitcher and goblets stored in the garage and someone wanted to get out of soaping!!!! Look what I got.......
#1. 16 oz. cocoa butter, 16 oz. mango butter, 1#emulsifying wax, 1#beeswax, 1#steric acid, msm (?), 1 # citric acid, 200 Dan's Brand shrink bands.......


#2. 5# Shea butter, Maxswell can,yellow container, +47.5 oz of coconut oil, 24 oz. glycerine, 16 oz. sweet almond oil, 12 oz. avacodo oil, 14 oz. jajoba oil, bottle of isopropyl myristate, can of goat milk, can of coconut milk, 8 little squares of lotion bars (?), 2 # beeswax..


#3. 17 lotion bottles w/pumps, 10 creme tubs w/lids, 7 lip gloss tubs w/lids, Hamilton Beach stick mixer, 2 hard plastic soap molds, 1 hard plastic cutter mold w/cutter, and 1 wooden mold, and one squiggly cutter.


#4. 16 0z. FO- Lucky Clover, Love & Kisses, Sweet Grass, Eucalyptus, Cucumber Cantelope. 8 oz FO - Ocean Mist, Mango Papaya, CK One, French Lavender. 4 oz. FO - Raspberry, Red Satin Teddy, Cucumber Melon, Cedarwood Pine, Wild Berries, Strawberries & Champagne, Cherries Jubilee, Fruit Delight.
Select Shades Colore: False blue, aquamarine, purple velvet, red, electric kiwi, lemon yellow, marmalade, muted red.
AND 3 cans of lye.


DID I DO GOOD?????? NOW IF I CAN JUST FIGURE OUT WHAT SOME OF IT IS, AND START GATHERING RECIPES TO USE IT WITH.:bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MSM .. Methylsulfonylmethane used for joint pain

lotion bars ... combinations of solid butters, oils and maybe some waxes. waterless lotion.

ya done good girl!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, Cindi, I was excited!!!! So would someone use the MSM stuff in lotions, cremes? I am not so sure about that. Would you just use the lotion cubes instead of water? Any great recipes come to mind? I will be doing some searching this week to see what I can come up with. Mariyn


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I put msm in a lotion base that I had already, just disolved it in water (google- may still have the link if you need it) - gave it as a gift to friends with arthritis. They loved it! I put an eo for fragrance that was good for inflamation, cant remember what it was- you may google that too! That was a great deal, Mariyn


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Sweet! You got an awesome deal.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The lotion bars (cubes) are a finished product ....

MSM is also taken internally as well as being used externally. 

This the information that came with my MSM (we used it for ourselves and on some arthritic draft horses:



> MSM is a naturally occurring sulfur compound found in our bodies as well as in many common beverages and foods, including milk, coffee, tea and green vegetables. Unfortunately, due to the method of food processing and poor eating habits, most of us become Sulfur deficiency.
> 
> It is unlike inorganic sulfides, sulfites and sulfates to which many people are allergic. Its toxicity is similar to water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you have your work cut out for you! TONS of recipes online, just search , and good luck!! Look forward to hearing of your progress, success, and even failures !!

Nona B
NW PA


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you got a great deal, and the beginnings of a new addictive habit. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

